# Neon Lights for Portraits



## Frankthetank727 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey all!

I am trying to try some photos akin to this one I attached. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what types of neon lights may have been used here or how I could go about achieving this same effect? Are there certain types of neon lights that anyone could suggest that would work well for portraits like this?

*Please do not post photos to which you do not hold rights.  You may post links.*

Thanks!


----------



## waday (Sep 13, 2017)

My guess would be strobes or flashes with gels on top?


ExpoImaging Rogue Gels Universal Lighting Filter Kit ROGUEGELS-U


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2017)

Yeah....applyong gels to flash would be easy enough. Just set the white balance to daylight, or to flash, and NOT on AUTO WB.


----------



## Frankthetank727 (Sep 13, 2017)

Cool, those are great ideas. I also have two softboxes with fluorescent lights. Would applying gel filters to these also be an option (if that exists)?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2017)

Sure...gels can be applied to a wide variety of light sources!


----------



## rosh4u (Sep 13, 2017)

Yeah, this is really cool idea as I wasn't aware of this gels usage for light sources. Will surely try.


----------



## Designer (Sep 14, 2017)

Frankthetank727 said:


> Cool, those are great ideas. I also have two softboxes with fluorescent lights. Would applying gel filters to these also be an option (if that exists)?


After pricing professional gels that are large enough to cover the front of a softbox, you might start thinking about a less expensive way to do it.  

A hobby store or florist should have tinted cello wrap on a roll.  Given that the density of this fruit/flower wrap is lower than professional photography gels, you should plan to apply multiple layers of the tinted cellophane to achieve the colored light that you want.

With your fluorescent lights, you will get some strange colors coming out, but keep making adjustments until you get it right.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2017)

Rosco gel is available by the roll; it's not terribly expensive, but you're always better off to gel the light source than the modifier.


----------

